
Australian author detained at LA airport - TheSpiceIsLife
http://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2017-02-25/mem-fox-detained-at-los-angeles-airport-by-us-officials/8303366
======
TheSpiceIsLife
Mem Fox has previously visited the US 116 times and now _the author said she
was unlikely to visit the United States again despite the friendliness of
ordinary Americans._

 _She said the treatment of others in the airport holding room, including
Iranians, Taiwanese and a Scandinavian parent with a small child, was just as
poor, and all appeared to eventually have been released._

------
pitay
This is a dupe of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13729770](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13729770).
Go there for larger conversation.

~~~
TheSpiceIsLife
Thanks. I would have expected the dupe detector to trigger when I tried to
submit.

------
andai
:(

